
Study Results Suggest Human Aging Can Be Reversed - lelf
https://www.leafscience.org/study-results-suggest-human-aging-can-be-reversed/
======
hsnewman
Aging of the Thymus, not human aging. This is clickbate.

~~~
dharma1
Human aging, as measured by the epigenomic clock

